# Smargo SmartReader installazione

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho bisogno di una mano ad installare il mio Smargo SmartReader USB.

Non capisco se il sistema l'ha riconosciuto e in che posizione virtuale è stato collocato.

Attualmente quando inserisco il lettore USB in una presa del mio server ottengo queste info:

```
Jul 23 13:25:31 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: unregistering device

Jul 23 13:25:31 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Jul 23 13:25:31 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: unregistering interface 2-9:1.0

Jul 23 13:25:31 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9:1.0: uevent

Jul 23 13:25:31 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: uevent

Jul 23 13:25:31 andreasv kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 9: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Jul 23 13:25:34 andreasv kernel: usb usb1: usb resume

Jul 23 13:25:34 andreasv kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: resume root hub

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: port 9 full speed --> companion

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: GetStatus port 9 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CONNECT

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0200

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [8] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: port 9, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 9: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [8] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 13:25:35 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [8] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: ep0 maxpacket = 8

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: skipped 3 descriptors after interface

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: udev 9, busnum 2, minor = 136

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: New USB device found, idVendor=0403, idProduct=6001

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: uevent

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: usb_probe_device

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: uevent

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: adding 2-9:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9: default language 0x0409

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: usb 2-9:1.0: uevent

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jul 23 13:25:40 andreasv kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0200

Jul 23 13:25:43 andreasv kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Jul 23 13:25:43 andreasv kernel: usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

Jul 23 13:25:43 andreasv kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: suspend root hub
```

Questo mi pare di capire che significa che non è stato riconosciuto.

Giusto??

----------

